# Milling Machine



## HMF (Dec 31, 2016)

http://web.mit.edu/2.670/www/Tutorials/Machining/mill/Description.html

*Milling Machine*
Labeled Photograph
Description
Tramming the Head
Squaring the Vise
Types of Milling Cutters
Removing and Installing End Mills
Climb vs. Conventional Millng
Calculating Speeds and Feeds
Setting Spindle Speed
Using an Edge Finder
Using the Micrometer Dials
Squaring Stock
Face Milling
Milling Slots
Advanced Work Holding

[paste:font size="5"]*(click here for video) 656kB.

The bed can also by fed in the x, y, and z axes manually. In this clip the z axis is adjusted first, then the y, than the x. (click here for video) 1.33MB

Once an axis is located at a desired position and will no longer be fed, it should be locked into position with the gibb locks. (click here for video) 247kB

Most milling machines are equipped with power feed for one or more axes. Power feed is smoother than manual feed and, therefore, can produce a better surface finish. Power feed also reduces operator fatigue on long cuts. On some machines, the power feed is controlled by a forward reverse lever and a speed control knob. (click here for video) 739kB



[paste:font size="5"](click here for video) 2.29MB

To install a tool, place the desired milling cutter in a collet that fits the shank of the cutter. Insert the collet into the spindle. Ensure that the key way on the collet mates properly with the key in the spindle. While holding the tool with one hand, start the threads of the draw bar into the collet by hand. Use a wrench to tighten the drawbar down with one hand while holding the brake.

[paste:font size="5"](click here for video) 738kB.
The spindle speed dial indicator shown above has two scales, one for low range, and one for high range. The machine is swithched between ranges with a lever. Sometimes, the spindle must be rotated slightly to allow the gears to mate properly. (click here for video) 370kB.



[paste:font size="5"](click here for video) 2.46MB
[paste:font size="5"](click here for video) 1.19MB
Many modern machines have digital readouts. These are preferred since they measure the bed position directly so you need not be concerned with backlash. They also readout bed position in metric units if desired.

[paste:font size="5"](click here for video) 1.23MB
[paste:font size="5"](click here for video) 1.31MB
[paste:font size="5"](click here for video) 1.11MB
Round stock often cannot be held securely in the vise without damaging the work. A collet block is designed to hold round stock. Square collet blocks allow the part to be indexed to put in features at 90 degree increments. To mill features at 60 degree increments, use a hexagonal block. (click here for video) 3.19MB

A workpiece can be set up easily when the desired features are parallel with or perpendicular to the workpiece edges. When the features are at an angle to the edges, more ingeniuty is required. Here, an angle plate is used to set the position of a vise within a vise. Thus a slot can be milled into a workpiece at any desired angle. (click here for video) 418kB

Some parts don't fit well into a vise. These parts can be secured directly to the bed of the machine with hold down clamps. It is good practice to create a gap between the bed and the work with parallels. The clamps should be tilted down slightly into the work. (click here for video) 1.95MB

To create circular features on a mill, a rotary table can be installed onto the bed. The table allows the workpiece to be rotated. A dial indicator allows precise control of the angle of rotation. (click here for video) 290kB*

*
On to grinding and buffing. 
Return to the machine shop. 
Return to the Mechanical Engineering Department.

Maintained by 2.670adm@mit.edu*


----------



## KMoffett (Jan 15, 2017)

Nels,
Your links are all "404"
Ken


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 15, 2017)

Yup, every one of them is 404 error.
 "Billy G"


----------



## Todd_71 (Feb 24, 2017)

Yep I'm having the same issue.  Love to see some of these videos if they are still available.


----------



## Alan H. (Feb 25, 2017)

Fyi this link gets you to the summary level and then go from there:

http://web.mit.edu/2.670/www/Tutorials/Machining/mill/Description.html


----------



## KMoffett (Feb 25, 2017)

Alan,

The video links there are also "404"

Ken


----------



## Alan H. (Feb 25, 2017)

Sorry Ken, not sure what the issue is.  I sent this thread to my wife and she could open it.


----------



## KMoffett (Feb 25, 2017)

That link works fine. It's the links t0 the videos on that page that give a 404 error.  Those are the links that Nels posted starting this thread.

Ken


----------



## Charles Spencer (Feb 26, 2017)

Open Sources Machine Tools on youtube:


----------



## gregc (Apr 3, 2017)

Or try this link 
https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC79QdJW2rayvCzqNq-SAM-g

Or this one 
http://opensourcemachinetools.org/

This was interesting for a low cost lathe 

http://opensourcemachinetools.org/wordpress/concrete-lathe/


----------



## gregc (Apr 3, 2017)

And here


----------

